# Check out my new triple stroller!



## Jessa

I finally got the triple stroller I ordered from New Zealand in the mail today! :yipee:

It's a double stroller on the bottom so that we can fit through standard doorways. The third baby "stacks" on top! They also make a quad version, where two babies can ride on top. Pretty neat, eh? It's got all kinds of extras too, like a sun cover, rain cover, etc. I'm VERY excited! :happydance:

https://i53.tinypic.com/v75pas.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/20fco3m.jpg


----------



## twinmom

I love it, it's gorgeous


----------



## knitbit

Very clever! What kind is it?


----------



## genies girl

Fab love the red too !


----------



## Mea

Great pushchair love the colour.


----------



## ni2ki

The woman on the multiple programme had that one for her quads! Its lovely! Huuuuge! X


----------



## Jessa

knitbit said:


> Very clever! What kind is it?

It's by the Adventure Buggy Company. It's owned by Phil Green of "Phil & Ted's" fame. :)


----------



## _Vicky_

ni2ki said:


> The woman on the multiple programme had that one for her quads! Its lovely! Huuuuge! X

I was going to say that!! I LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Angel806

Nice to see another triple stroller ;)
Mine has the seat over the other 2 seats and facing out (I had worried that these type with the heaviest on top would topple)
Let me know how you get on with it.. Looks a fabulous piece of kit ;) Our triple pushchairs rule, hehe x


----------



## ahbon

also saw it on the multiples programme :) Looks great :) x


----------



## Jessa

Angel806 said:


> Nice to see another triple stroller ;)
> Mine has the seat over the other 2 seats and facing out (I had worried that these type with the heaviest on top would topple)
> Let me know how you get on with it.. Looks a fabulous piece of kit ;) Our triple pushchairs rule, hehe x

It's made in such a way that you can even leave a toddler on top and it won't tip over. I was worried to, but after talking to many other triplet moms and watching videos online, I'm satisfied.

This stroller also has an attachment you can buy to put the third seat out front, but I felt like they were so far away from me. My triple inline stroller is like this and I really don't like the feeling of the third baby being so far away from me. I liked the idea of being able to interact with the baby facing me....and switching their positions around so each one gets some more "mommy time". :)


----------



## Laura2919

Ahh wow. thats cool!


----------



## Aunty E

I was looking at those when I was looking at double pushchairs, as they do a single version and you can attach a top seat to it as well :)


----------



## wispa86

Aunty E said:


> I was looking at those when I was looking at double pushchairs, as they do a single version and you can attach a top seat to it as well :)

thats what i wanted as well. i saw someone with triplets that had the single version with the double reclining seat on top


----------



## TwilightAgain

It's very nice and funky......but how are you going to see where you are going? :shrug:


----------



## Jessa

Good question! Anyone who is taller than 5'6" can see over it. I'm 5'8", so I'm okay. I can't see directly in front of it, but I think that would be difficult even with just a double stroller. :)


----------



## tripgrandma

Jessa said:


> I finally got the triple stroller I ordered from New Zealand in the mail today! :yipee:
> 
> It's a double stroller on the bottom so that we can fit through standard doorways. The third baby "stacks" on top! They also make a quad version, where two babies can ride on top. Pretty neat, eh? It's got all kinds of extras too, like a sun cover, rain cover, etc. I'm VERY excited! :happydance:
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/v75pas.jpg
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/20fco3m.jpg

Hi Jessa, my daughter just found out last week that she's expecting triplets. She's 10 weeks pregnant and we're all very excited now that the shock is wearing off. We're starting to try to figure out what she'll need. Strollers are high up there. Do you love this stroller, after using it for a while? I've been looking at the Peg on line as well. Not sure what she'll need. She is not tall, 5ft1in so not sure if this one would be good for her? Will they also want a double and a single for when more than one person is walking with the babies or if they are only taking one or two babies out?


----------



## Jessa

Congrats to your family! Triplets are an absolute blessing! 

As for your questions about strollers, this stroller would not work for your daughter if she is only 5'1". I purchased the Triple Decker stroller that allows their car seats to attach that I've been using up until now. It's handy and allows all three babies to be taken right out of the car and placed into the stroller. Very easy! You can buy them used on eBay and other sites for a reasonable price. I'll be parting with mine in the next few months if you'd like to wait and we can stay in contact.

As for the Peg Perego triple stroller (I'm assuming you mean the one with the steering wheel), I decided it was too much money. It's also more difficult to transport. I just didn't like having to spend so much money to get something that wasn't right for us.

We have a single and a double (people gave them to us) and we've never used them. When we go out as a family, it made sense for us to only have one stroller. 

For more info on triplets and triplet pregnancy, visit the following sites that I found useful:
Triplet Mom's and Moms to Be
Triplet Connection
Facebook Group called "Triplet's Mommies!!!!!"

Feel free to send me a PM if you have other questions. I'm more than happy to help!


----------



## tripgrandma

Jessa said:


> Congrats to your family! Triplets are an absolute blessing!
> 
> As for your questions about strollers, this stroller would not work for your daughter if she is only 5'1". I purchased the Triple Decker stroller that allows their car seats to attach that I've been using up until now. It's handy and allows all three babies to be taken right out of the car and placed into the stroller. Very easy! You can buy them used on eBay and other sites for a reasonable price. I'll be parting with mine in the next few months if you'd like to wait and we can stay in contact.
> 
> As for the Peg Perego triple stroller (I'm assuming you mean the one with the steering wheel), I decided it was too much money. It's also more difficult to transport. I just didn't like having to spend so much money to get something that wasn't right for us.
> 
> We have a single and a double (people gave them to us) and we've never used them. When we go out as a family, it made sense for us to only have one stroller.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to send me a PM if you have other questions. I'm more than happy to help!

Jessa, I've spent the last couple of weeks reading your whole pregnancy journal and then some of your parenting..honestly so helpful. You've been so calm and sensible throughout. I'm obviously new to this forum and not a mom-just the grandma. Very interesting coincidence-my daughter's birthdate is the same as yours and your babies-Oct 10. And her babies are due in early Dec so she could well have them in Oct. I've loved looking at the pics of your beautiful babies and showing my husband what "our babies" could look like at this time next year. Thank you. My daughter is struggling with the stroller question a lot. She is having her showers before the babies and they are going to be soon since she will likely be on bedrest by August. But it's so hard to decide so much of what she needs so soon. Everything goes so fast when you're having triplets-seems like you barely find out you're pregnant and then they're telling you when you have to stop working and when you'll be in bed and how early you'll probably have the babies. On top of that they live in a beautiful but tiny 2 bedroom house in Toronto so had to buy a bigger one in the suburbs and sell theirs right away. So lots of changes over a few short weeks. Anyway, I'd send all this in a PM since the whole forum doesn't really care about our "stuff" but can't find how to send a PM! :dohh:
Stroller issue is one that she's really struggling with. She has been given 3 graco car seats by friends who had babies last year. So we're hoping for a stroller that those will snap into and that she can lift into her van (she needs to buy a new van, they only had one car when living in Toronto). Would the triple decker work for that? If so and you're going to be parting with it we might well be interested, thank you. Keep me posted! But longer term I assume she'll want another-the peg perogo looks nice to me and seems to have pretty good reviews but worry if it's too hard to lift. Or what else should we be looking for in a stroller. Wondering if she should wait for next spring to think about 2nd stroller to see what she likes/needs.
Other questions: I was surprised you needed to get bigger car seats already-thought the graco would do until they were older?
How long did you have others/help staying at home with you after the babies were home? And was it 24/7? Although it's nice to have help I'm sure you'd also like some time with no one in the house except you & your husband..or not?
Her lovely friends having showers want her to register but it's so hard to know a) what she'd need 3 of vs things she'd only need one b) items you couldn't live without c) things you'd rather buy yourself. 
Enough for now. Answer only what you can, I realize how time consuming all this is.


----------



## mum78

wow its lovely


----------



## MMMummy

I love it!! I have been looking for good triplets buggies, what kind is it?


----------



## Jessa

tripgrandma said:


> Jessa said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to your family! Triplets are an absolute blessing!
> 
> As for your questions about strollers, this stroller would not work for your daughter if she is only 5'1". I purchased the Triple Decker stroller that allows their car seats to attach that I've been using up until now. It's handy and allows all three babies to be taken right out of the car and placed into the stroller. Very easy! You can buy them used on eBay and other sites for a reasonable price. I'll be parting with mine in the next few months if you'd like to wait and we can stay in contact.
> 
> As for the Peg Perego triple stroller (I'm assuming you mean the one with the steering wheel), I decided it was too much money. It's also more difficult to transport. I just didn't like having to spend so much money to get something that wasn't right for us.
> 
> We have a single and a double (people gave them to us) and we've never used them. When we go out as a family, it made sense for us to only have one stroller.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to send me a PM if you have other questions. I'm more than happy to help!
> 
> Jessa, I've spent the last couple of weeks reading your whole pregnancy journal and then some of your parenting..honestly so helpful. You've been so calm and sensible throughout. I'm obviously new to this forum and not a mom-just the grandma. Very interesting coincidence-my daughter's birthdate is the same as yours and your babies-Oct 10. And her babies are due in early Dec so she could well have them in Oct. I've loved looking at the pics of your beautiful babies and showing my husband what "our babies" could look like at this time next year. Thank you. My daughter is struggling with the stroller question a lot. She is having her showers before the babies and they are going to be soon since she will likely be on bedrest by August. But it's so hard to decide so much of what she needs so soon. Everything goes so fast when you're having triplets-seems like you barely find out you're pregnant and then they're telling you when you have to stop working and when you'll be in bed and how early you'll probably have the babies. On top of that they live in a beautiful but tiny 2 bedroom house in Toronto so had to buy a bigger one in the suburbs and sell theirs right away. So lots of changes over a few short weeks. Anyway, I'd send all this in a PM since the whole forum doesn't really care about our "stuff" but can't find how to send a PM! :dohh:
> Stroller issue is one that she's really struggling with. She has been given 3 graco car seats by friends who had babies last year. So we're hoping for a stroller that those will snap into and that she can lift into her van (she needs to buy a new van, they only had one car when living in Toronto). Would the triple decker work for that? If so and you're going to be parting with it we might well be interested, thank you. Keep me posted! But longer term I assume she'll want another-the peg perogo looks nice to me and seems to have pretty good reviews but worry if it's too hard to lift. Or what else should we be looking for in a stroller. Wondering if she should wait for next spring to think about 2nd stroller to see what she likes/needs.
> Other questions: I was surprised you needed to get bigger car seats already-thought the graco would do until they were older?
> How long did you have others/help staying at home with you after the babies were home? And was it 24/7? Although it's nice to have help I'm sure you'd also like some time with no one in the house except you & your husband..or not?
> Her lovely friends having showers want her to register but it's so hard to know a) what she'd need 3 of vs things she'd only need one b) items you couldn't live without c) things you'd rather buy yourself.
> Enough for now. Answer only what you can, I realize how time consuming all this is.Click to expand...

OK. There's a lot in your message, so bear with me as I go through things the best I can.

I'll start by saying that I'd be more than happy to talk to you or your daughter on Facebook or by email. That might be easier than on BnB. If so, let me know and we can exchange details.

Now, onto the questions. Keep in mind that my responses are only my opinions and the things that I've found work best for us. Your situation may be different and she may want to go a different direction...

*Stroller*
The Triple Decker will, indeed, allow the Graco car seats to snap into it. It folds easily and takes up about half of the trunk of my Dodge Grand Caravan. It's light and easy to maneuver (for a triple stroller!). They're rather cost effective. Again, I'd be more than willing to sell you ours. We're not quite done with it, but will be in the next couple months....definitely before your daughter needs a stroller. I love the Triple Decker because I find it so easy to take them out myself: put them in the car seats in the house, carry them out to the van and plop them into the bases, drive wherever I'm going, get the stroller out of the back (literally takes two seconds to unfold), snap the car seats into it, and voila! I don't even have to wake the babies up if they've fallen asleep. The only thing I'd say about the Triple Decker is that people IMMEDIATELY know that you've got triplets. She'll have to get used to the comments and gawks/stares that you get ALL THE TIME. It's weird, but you can used to it and come up with some fairly standard answers for the same questions that you get asked over and over and over again. :)

*Car Seats*
The car seats that we bought were the smaller ones -- fit babies up to 22lbs or 29" long. We purchased these ones on our doctor's recommendation because we knew that our babies were likely going to be on the small side. In fact, when we came home from the hospital, they were all about 5lbs. Some car seats start at 7lbs or more and these wouldn't have worked in our situation. Since we had to get the smaller car seats, that means that we'll grow out of them sooner. Eli is now 28 3/4" long, so he needs a new seat ASAP. The girls are going to be a bit longer before they'll grow out of them. We're going to continue to use the Triple Decker stroller (another reason it's GREAT!) with Eli in a toddler seat (really just a plastic bike seat that you buy at Walmart for $20) and the girls still in their car seats. It means that things remain simple for a bit longer, since I can still just lift the girls in and out without having to undo them from their car seats. Once one of the girls grows out of their car seat, that's when we'll switch strollers and will be looking to sell the Triple Decker. 

*Help @ Home*
My parents moved in and lived with us 24/7 (except when my Dad went to work) for four months. I breastfed the babies and it would have been almost impossible for me to do this without this help. My Mom took three months off of work to help me and my Dad took two months off from his job after that. The babies were being fed every three hours. Because I was breastfeeding, one feed would take approximately an hour and a half. That meant I only had an hour and a half to sleep before I had to do it all over again. My husband wasn't able to be up to help me with the feed AND get them back to sleep because he was still working. The extra hands made it so that my hubby, Mom, and Dad could take turns while the others slept. It worked out well. By four months, I was done breastfeeding and it was time that my parents moved out (you can only co-exist in one house for so long before someone is going to lose it! :haha:).

From then on, I had help almost everyday during the day. Friends and family would sign up on a website I set up (www.lotsahelpinghands.com) and they would come from 9am until 3pm to help while my hubby was at work. People also came over to clean and others dropped off meals. We're STILL eating frozen food that people continue to drop off -- eight months on! 

For the past two months or so, since the babies were about six months, I've been doing more and more of it myself during the days while hubby is at work. My grandparents sometimes come over for a bit, but more often than not I'm by myself. I'm still able to take the babies and go grocery shopping, run errands, and generally get everything done. The laundry's done, bottles washed, formula made, etc, etc. They're now more able to entertain themselves for periods of time so I can get some of the other things checked off of the list.

*Things You Need Three Of*
Swings! These were a must for us. We used them ALL the time until the babies were about seven months.

Jumperoos! We bought the Fisher Price Rainforest Jumperoo off of Kijiji. We got them for a lot cheaper than brand new.

Cribs! We initially thought we'd put them in one crib for awhile, but they kept waking each other up. They've been in their own crib since the second night that we were home from the hospital.

High Chairs! If you have room, get high chairs. If they don't have room, get the space saver chairs that you can attach to your regular dining room chairs. We have three high chairs and use them every time we feed them their solids.

*Other Things You Need*
Play Pen! We have one play pen that we use periodically when someone needs a bit of time by themselves. Not necessarily because they were "bad", but because they just need to cool down a bit. It works fantastically.

Toys! Lots and lots of toys. I find that ours get bored, so I'm constantly cycling the toys that they play with so that it keeps their interest.

Play Mats! When they're young, you can lay them on their back and let them use the play mats. As they got a bit older, they got to big to put all three on one mat. We used two mats. Once they can roll over, the mats are no longer that fun.

*Things I'd Rather Buy Myself*
I didn't mind if anyone purchased things/gave us things. I wasn't willing, however, to use used cribs or used car seats. We purchased those things new. Almost everything else we have was either given to us or purchased second hand. Saving money when you're constantly cycling through things is a really good idea.

Phew! I think I got it all. Of course, I'll probably think of something else later.

Anyway, like I said, if you'd like to communicate via email or Facebook, let me know. I've said before that our experience is made even more valuable to me when I'm able to share it with others and help them go through what can be a rather challenging part of your life. I'm more than happy to help in any way I can. :hugs:


----------



## tripgrandma

Can't thank you enough for your tips. :thumbup:They are a great starting point for us. Let me know when you're ready to sell your triple decker, my daughter is concerned re the "triplet gong show" aspect of having triplets so your post mentioning how immediately everyone knows they're triplets made me laugh. :haha:But we retired to the country by the lake so it might be nice to have that one up here for them to use. I can't send my email address because I don't have 10 posts yet.


----------



## Jessa

tripgrandma said:


> Can't thank you enough for your tips. :thumbup:They are a great starting point for us. Let me know when you're ready to sell your triple decker, my daughter is concerned re the "triplet gong show" aspect of having triplets so your post mentioning how immediately everyone knows they're triplets made me laugh. :haha:But we retired to the country by the lake so it might be nice to have that one up here for them to use. I can't send my email address because I don't have 10 posts yet.

I setup a new account that you can email me at. I don't mind posting it here because I'm only going to use it for this. :)

It's [email protected]

Send me an email at that address and we can exchange REAL email addresses. :D


----------



## tripgrandma

Thanks for all your advice and address, Jessa. I sent a note to your new account. I know you must be crazy busy and it's awesome that you took the time to give such detailed response!


----------



## mommy2lilmen

OMG I love it. Hmmm now makes me want to go have a 3rd to have one of these :haha:
Take pics of the babies in it :)


----------



## Swift

That pram is amazing!


----------



## Tasha360

I need a triple but way too expensive for me. Love it though! xx


----------

